# Blei Pulverbeschichten



## yukonjack (25. November 2018)

sehr schön gemacht. Aber was sollen farbige Bleie bezwecken ?


----------



## Taxidermist (25. November 2018)

yukonjack schrieb:


> sehr schön gemacht. Aber was sollen farbige Bleie bezwecken ?



Beim Karpfenangeln macht es wohl Sinn, silbrig glänzende Bleie grün oder braun einzufärben, ansonsten gibt es wohl einen Scheucheffekt?
Mich würde allerdings interessieren, ob nach der Prozedur die Pizza aus dem Backofen noch schmeckt?
Beim Einbrennen gibt es doch bestimmt irgend welche Ausgasungen?
Im Gegensatz zu den Meisten hier, hab ich wenigstens keinen Hausdrachen, der mir solchen Missbrauch von Haushaltsgeräten verbieten würde!

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (25. November 2018)

Hält leider mit den üblicherweise verkauften Pülverchen nicht lange. Der Untergrund zu weich und der Lack zu spröde...

Ich lasse die Bleie einfach dunkel anlaufen. Dauert bei brandneuen Bleien auf dem Balkon maximal eine Woche.


----------



## trawar (25. November 2018)

Cola soll da auch wunder wirken um glänzende Bleie dunkel zu kriegen.


----------



## yukonjack (25. November 2018)

trawar schrieb:


> Cola soll da auch wunder wirken um glänzende Bleie dunkel zu kriegen.


oder mit Zitronensaft einreiben..


----------



## Ladi74 (25. November 2018)

@Taxidermist 
Hatte wegen den Ausgasungen auch Zweifel und bin extra in die FeWo ausgewichen.
Vor der letzten Norgetour hab ich 20Pilker gepulvert und gebacken, war komplett geruchlos!
Nur den Backofen vorher mit Alufolie auslegen, falls doch mal was tropft. 
VG


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. November 2018)

Für die Brandungsangelei werden gern fluoreszierende oder nachleuchtende Beschichtungen, die Pulver kann man auch bestellen.

Oder wenn man in entsprechender Tiefe aktiv angeln möchte, dann könnte ich mir das vorstellen.


----------



## Forelle74 (25. November 2018)

yukonjack schrieb:


> sehr schön gemacht. Aber was sollen farbige Bleie bezwecken ?



Hätte ich wohl dazuschreiben sollen
So wie Taxi schrieb.:
Die Bleie sind fürs Karpfenangeln.
Da gehen zwar die Meiungen auseinander.
Aber das ist auch wiedermal Glaubenssache.
Zumindest sind alle herkömmlichen zu kaufenden Karpfenbleie beschichtet.
Ich bilde mir auch ein das beschichtete Bleie weniger scheuchen.



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Beim Karpfenangeln macht es wohl Sinn, silbrig glänzende Bleie grün oder braun einzufärben, ansonsten gibt es wohl einen Scheucheffekt?
> Mich würde allerdings interessieren, ob nach der Prozedur die Pizza aus dem Backofen noch schmeckt?
> 
> Jürgen



Man merkt nichts .
Deshalb liegt auch Backpapier drunter. 
Mir ist aber noch nie was runter getropft.



Andal schrieb:


> Hält leider mit den üblicherweise verkauften Pülverchen nicht lange. Der Untergrund zu weich und der Lack zu spröde...
> 
> Ich lasse die Bleie einfach dunkel anlaufen. Dauert bei brandneuen Bleien auf dem Balkon maximal eine Woche.



Hab auch schon früher beschichtet .
Den Lack den ich verwende  hält gut .
Außer man knallt ihn öfter gegen Beton oder so. 

Es besteht eher das Problem beschichtete Bleie wieder einzuschmelzen.
Um neue Bleie zu gießen.
Das stinkt fürchterlich über 10 min  lang.
Und danach die ganze Umgebung.

Pilker, Jigs Futterkörbe usw. Sind ja auch sehr oft beschichtet. 
Oder lackiert


----------



## Andal (25. November 2018)

Ich habe halt die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Lacke sehr unterschiedlich ausfallen. Die richtig haltbaren sind vermutlich auch die richtig teuren und vor allem wohl nicht so ganz gesund in der Verarbeitung.


----------



## yukonjack (25. November 2018)

Hab selber mal ne Handvoll Bleie beschichtet.(war nur mal ein Test) Mit einem Heißluftfön ist das ne schnelle und saubere Sache und an der frischen Luft machbar.


----------



## gründler (25. November 2018)

Man kann auch nen Bunsenbrenner benutzen,Blei mit Zange festhalten und Blei mit Brenner rings rum erhitzen..... danach beschichten (im Garten etc.).


----------



## Forelle74 (25. November 2018)

Ja, Heisluftföhn und Bunsenbrenner geht auch gut.
Mann muss bloß aufpassen das die Bleie nicht zu heiß werden.
Sonst fängt der Lack an zu verbrennen.


----------



## sprogoe (25. November 2018)

yukonjack schrieb:


> sehr schön gemacht. Aber was sollen farbige Bleie bezwecken ?


Ganz einfach; abgerissene farbige Bleie werden beim Tauchen leichter wiedergefunden.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (27. November 2018)

Ich bin auch am beschichten und hab festgestellt das die Beschichtung von Bleigußformen.de sehr schnell abplatzt daher hab ich alternativ das Mika Pulver versucht. Bei geringeren Preis und besseren Tarneffekt bin ich jetzt dabei geblieben. Das alte Pulver wirds daher demnächst in der Bucht geben.

Alte Pulverbeschichtung:






MIKA Pulverbeschichtung sand und tarngrün:








Mit etwas Übung kann man bei den MIKA Farben raue oder glatte Oberflächen machen, mit Verbindung des Wuzzel Weed sogar richtige Tarnbleie.


----------



## Forelle74 (27. November 2018)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Ich bin auch am beschichten und hab festgestellt das die Beschichtung von Bleigußformen.de sehr schnell abplatzt daher hab ich alternativ das Mika Pulver versucht. Bei geringeren Preis und besseren Tarneffekt bin ich jetzt dabei geblieben. Das alte Pulver wirds daher demnächst in der Bucht geben.
> 
> Mit etwas Übung kann man bei den MIKA Farben raue oder glatte Oberflächen machen, mit Verbindung des Wuzzel Weed sogar richtige Tarnbleie.



Hallo
Sehr schöne Arbeit.
Die grünen  und beigen rauhen gefallen mir besonders gut.
Ich hab ewig nach schönen Tarnfarben gesucht.
Jetzt hab ich in der Bucht nen Engländer entdeckt.
Der führt auch das grüne fluffig Zeug.
Ist das Wuzzel Weed ?

Mika hatte ich auch schon in der Auswahl, hab da aber damals die guten Sachen nicht gesehen.
Die ersten Farben waren auch vom Gerold.
Hab zwar schon einige Versuche gebraucht, danach hat’s recht gut gehalten.
Allerdings haben wir überwiegend schlammigen Untergrund.

Und vor ner Woche kam ja die Große Lieferung.
Mal schauen was der Langzeittest sagt.
Den gibts aber erst nächstes Jahr.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (27. November 2018)

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, das Pulver ist nicht schlecht und die Beschichtung dank des Luftbades wirklich topp nur leider bei steinigen Grund nicht sehr langlebig. Wie du schon schreibst auf schlammigen Grund ist es sicherlich besser zu verwenden. 
Es gibt sicher unterschiedliche Einsatzgebiete für die einzelnen Beschichtungen......da hat sicher jeder seinen eigenen Favoriten.


----------



## Forelle74 (28. November 2018)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, das Pulver ist nicht schlecht und die Beschichtung dank des Luftbades wirklich topp nur leider bei steinigen Grund nicht sehr langlebig. Wie du schon schreibst auf schlammigen Grund ist es sicherlich besser zu verwenden.
> Es gibt sicher unterschiedliche Einsatzgebiete für die einzelnen Beschichtungen......da hat sicher jeder seinen eigenen Favoriten.


Kein Ding.
Ich hab eh fast nix mehr von Bleigussform.de.
Ich meinte mit Langzeittest das neue Material.
Ich hab jetzt was von zwei Anbietern bekommen.
Da kann ich aber noch nix zu sagen weil ich’s noch nie im Wasser hatte.
Die neuen Farben sind auch deutlich günstiger.
Gut das ich jetzt weiß das die Farben von Mika gut sind.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (29. November 2018)

Die Farben von Mika sind wie na Art Gummiüberzug, wenn da was beim Tauchen an den Wirbel kommt kannst dus später wider leicht entfernen und der Wirbel dreht ganz normal.
Was haste da für Material, Rubber oder Pulver?


----------



## Forelle74 (29. November 2018)

Hallo
Hab unten ein Foto rein
Pulver steht in der Beschreibung.
Hab mir schon gedacht das dein Pulver irgendwas anderes ist.
Ich hab die Gummibeschichtung aber auch gesehen.
Ich hab solche von Fox, schon fertig.
Da platzt wirklich nix ab.
Egal wo man die drüberzieht.


----------



## magut (30. November 2018)

Hallo ihr 2
hat einer von euch schon Jigs damit beschichtet? ich hab mal auf der Mika Seite geschmöckert, aber das schwarze Pulver ist wesentlich teurer als bei Gerold 28,90.- zu 19.-  oder hab ich da was übersehen?
LG
Mario


----------



## dawurzelsepp (30. November 2018)

Also ich hab auch schon Jigs mit den Pulver vom Gerold beschichtet mit dem Ergebnis das die Farben sehr gut haften und einfach zum verarbeiten sind...hab ich ja schon beschrieben. Wenn du jetzt sehr steinigen Grund bzw Kies hast wird dir die Beschichtung nicht lange halten da sie dann abplatzt. Die Gummiartige Beschichtung von Mika hab ich noch nicht an den Jigs gehabt, an den Kapfenbleien hält sie zumindest länger.
Vom Preis her geben sie sich beide nicht viel da ist das Pulver vom Gerold bei 1kg sogar billiger jedoch ist ein Fluid Bed schon besser zum Beschichten.
Das Mika Pulver funktioniert übrigens im Fluid-Bed vom Gerold gar nicht....nur als kleine Info. Die Becher und das Fluid-Bed find ich aber schon praktisch da das Pulver immer schön verstaut ist und das wechseln der Farbe recht schnell geht.

Wie schon beschrieben liegt mir persönlich die gummiartige Beschichtung besser aufgrund unseres kiesigen Gewässergrundes.
Was bei euch jetzt besser ist und welche Marken ihr verwendet muss jeder wohl erst selber rausfinden.

@Forelle74
Das Pulver sieht ganz gut aus, wäre nur die Frage ob es ein Pulver oder ne Gummiartige Beschichtung ist.....so wie das glänzt tipp ich fast auf Pulver.


----------



## Seele (30. November 2018)

Wäre fast mal eine Sammelbestellung vom Pulver interessant wenn hier mehrere selbst beschichten, dann könnte man sich paar mehr Farbe zu günstigem Preis "auf Lager" legen.


----------



## Forelle74 (2. Dezember 2018)

magut schrieb:


> Hallo ihr 2
> hat einer von euch schon Jigs damit beschichtet? ich hab mal auf der Mika Seite geschmöckert, aber das schwarze Pulver ist wesentlich teurer als bei Gerold 28,90.- zu 19.-  oder hab ich da was übersehen?
> LG
> Mario


Hallo
Ich hab bei einem Händler in E-Bay bestellt.
Der hat viele Farben.
Alle sind mit den Händlerüblichen RAL Nummern versehen.
Beim beschichten hab ich keinen Unterschied zu den Farben vom Gerold bemerkt.
Dort kostet das Kilo ca.13€.
Deutlich günstiger wie die anderen.
Vermutlich wird’s (für die handelsüblichen Farben) eh nicht so viele Großhändler geben.
Ich denke die füllen auch nur um in ihre Verpackung.
Wenn man nicht was spezielles braucht sicher eine Alternative.
Jigs  hab ich noch keine beschichtet.
Und wie gut das hält kann ich erst im nächsten Jahr berichten..
Das Tarnzeugs zum Karpfen Fischen hab ich noch nicht bekommen.
Werd hier aber noch darüber berichten.


----------



## Forelle74 (25. September 2019)

Hallo
Hier mal eim kleines Beschichtungs Update:
Die Gerold Beschichtung hält bei mir auch wirklich nur im ganz schlammigen Grund.
Sowie mal ein steinderl dabei ist platzt was weg.
@dawurzelsepp

Das Englische ist auch nur Pulver.
Und von der Konsistenz ähnlich wie das andere. 

Es lässt sich aber besser beschichten.
Hatte sie noch nicht sehr oft im Wasser. 
Bis jetzt ist alles ok.

Später gibts noch Fotos.
Meine Eigenbau Beschichtungs Maschine funktioniert nicht.


----------



## rhinefisher (25. September 2019)

Hi!
Ich beschichte meine Blei auch mit dem Pulver vom Gerold - hält im Rhein jetzt nicht sooo lange, aber lange genug um nicht ständig den Bleiabrieb an den Finger zu haben.
Meine Jigköpfe beschichte ich ebenfalls damit und bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden.
Bei mir reisst aber ohnehin alles ab, bevor es wirklich alt wird..


----------



## dawurzelsepp (25. September 2019)

@Forelle74 
Danke für die Rückmeldung.

Meine restlichen Bleie mit der alten Beschichtung gehen langsam zu neige und parallel fische ich ja schon die neuen mit der Mika Beschichtung. 
Wenn man sich die Fox Bleie mal ansieht ist die Beschichtung auch eher Gummiartig....was das wohl für eine Beschichtung ist?!?


----------



## Andal (25. September 2019)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @Forelle74
> Danke für die Rückmeldung.
> 
> Meine restlichen Bleie mit der alten Beschichtung gehen langsam zu neige und parallel fische ich ja schon die neuen mit der Mika Beschichtung.
> Wenn man sich die Fox Bleie mal ansieht ist die Beschichtung auch eher Gummiartig....was das wohl für eine Beschichtung ist?!?


Werkzeuggriffe und dergleichen werden mit so einer Art "Tauchgummi" beschichtet. Das Zeug gibts beim Westfalia Versand und teilweise auch in Baumärkten. Damit lassen sich Bleie auch gut einhüllen, weil das Gummizeug das an sich flexible Blei eben gut "verpackt".


----------



## Hecht100+ (25. September 2019)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @Forelle74
> Danke für die Rückmeldung.
> 
> Meine restlichen Bleie mit der alten Beschichtung gehen langsam zu neige und parallel fische ich ja schon die neuen mit der Mika Beschichtung.
> Wenn man sich die Fox Bleie mal ansieht ist die Beschichtung auch eher Gummiartig....was das wohl für eine Beschichtung ist?!?



Dann müßte doch Schrumpfschlauch auch gehen, gibt es ja auch in vielen Farben.


----------



## Andal (25. September 2019)

Sicher geht das auch. Aber dann bleibt halt wieder, wie bei jeder Form der Beschichtung, etwas mehr Plastik im Wasser und bereichert es. Ein nackiges Blei oxidiert und das war's.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (25. September 2019)

Wenn man nicht zwingend wirklich schwere Gewichte brauch, brauch man auch keine Bleie inkl. Beschichtung.
Dann tuns auch Steine, liegen eh überall rum, kosten nix und der Unterwasserwelt sind sie sowieso bekannt, also auch nix mit Scheuchwirkung.
Bis ca. 100g ist so ein Stein noch in annehmbarer Größe.

2k-Knete kostet im Ramschladen keinen Euro, aus einer Rolle bekommt man locker 10-15 Steine (je nach Größe und Form des Steins) befestigt, ne Packung Wirbel dazu und das wars.
Mühsames Aufbohren kann man sich damit komplett klemmen, die 2k-Knete ist nach wenigen Stunden bereits hart wie Zement und halt bombenfest.
Über nen Verlust muß man dann auch nicht mehr jammern, im Gegensatz zu Bleiabrissen die in hängerträchtigen Gewässern übers Jahr gesehen schonmal tiefer in die Tasche greifen.


----------



## Hering 58 (25. September 2019)

@Forelle74-Netter Bericht und schöne Bilder.


----------



## Forelle74 (25. September 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> @Forelle74-Netter Bericht und schöne Bilder.


Danke


----------



## Forelle74 (7. Oktober 2019)

Hallo
Kleines Update.
Das neue Pulver "Camo Black/Green" ist jetzt auch getestet worden.
Hab welche einem Karpfenangler gegeben der in recht Stein/Kieshaltigen Gewässern fischt.
Er meint das im Gegensatz zu den anderen Bleien nix von der Beschichtung abgeht.
Die neue Beschichtung ist sehr wiederstandsfähig.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. Oktober 2019)

Täuscht das oder hat die Beschichtung Blasen (unteres Bild) geworfen aufgrund zu hoher Hitze des Bleis?
Der Auftrag sieht auch recht dick auf den Bildern aus.


----------



## Forelle74 (7. Oktober 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Täuscht das oder hat die Beschichtung Blasen (unteres Bild) geworfen aufgrund zu hoher Hitze des Bleis?
> Der Auftrag sieht auch recht dick auf den Bildern aus.


Hallo
Blasen hat es keine geworfen.
Sorry für die schlechte Bildqualität.
Das Pulver ist grobkörniger als die anderen.
Hab es genauso gemacht wie immer.
Im Pulver sind Partikel drin.
Ist so ein Tarnpulver.


----------



## gründler (7. Oktober 2019)

Moin

Bunsenbrenner,Blei mit Zange halten und ringsrum erhitzen,Kleines feines Küchensieb mit Lack befüllen,darunter ein Din A4 Blatt zum auffangen des Lackes der daneben rieselt,mit Sieb den Lack über das Blei streuen,trocknen lassen.

@forelle: Die meisten Partikel sind Sand oder andere Silziumkörner.


----------



## NaabMäx (8. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Forelle74,
wieso nimmst du keine Kieselsteine?


----------



## Forelle74 (8. Oktober 2019)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Hallo Forelle74,
> wieso nimmst du keine Kieselsteine?


Hallo
Geht natürlich auch.
Man kann das beschichtete noch heiße Blei auch in Sand wälzen.
Der Phantasie sind keine Grenzen gesetzt.


----------



## gründler (8. Oktober 2019)

Reiche mal Bilder nach die mit Bunsenbrenner und Küchensieb Lackiert wurden.


----------



## Hering 58 (8. Oktober 2019)

Sehen nicht schlecht aus gründler


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Oktober 2019)

Hast du einen eigenen Backofen dafür,
oder was sagt deine Frau dazu? 

Feine Sache  ,wenn die Bleie länger halten sollen, also nicht schnell abreißen tun bzw. sollen.

Ansonsten reichen einfachere Methoden wie z.B. Nagellack oder irgendein einfacher Lack, wenn das abdunkeln wichtig ist.


----------



## Forelle74 (8. Oktober 2019)

gründler schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 330971
> Anhang anzeigen 330972
> 
> 
> Reiche mal Bilder nach die mit Bunsenbrenner und Küchensieb Lackiert wurden.


Sehr schön.
@Nordlichtangler 
Nö ist der Küchenofen.
Sie duldet es


----------

